# gas prices



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

All I can say is wow this hurts!! I would like to place the blame on a few key players but all they would do is deny their part of the equation while reaping in the profits. This country really needs a comprehensive energy policy but we have been so busy trying to figure out our foreign policy disasters that we have neglected some other key issues. Social security and health care get about the same treatment. Big time problems with no solutions. Oh, well just pass the buck to the next group of elected officials! Yup, same old, same old!! uke:


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gas jumped to $3.49/gallon here in Devils Lake.

I am not sure how much longer my wife and I will be able to keep the suburban. Although it is a used SUV, it really takes a bite out of our budget and quite frankly I am not going to ruin my son's college fund just to have a 4x4.

I read GB said automakers must have a pickup that gets 30m/gal but not until 2017.

Big oil is going to keep giving it us because we are still buying it. We all need to change the way we do things in our personal lives.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

there is no doubt big oil and the goverment in DC are in bed together. as soon as the price (and it is coming very soon) of gas puts the economy in the tank, the light will come on for the whole country. the restuarants, Wal Marts , etc. of the world will be the first to lose their ***.

people will just stay home, except for work, take vacations in the backyard and quit spending money on bulll**** imports and trinkets they don't need from overseas.

i will make only one hunting trip to ND this year and nowhere else (i usually spend 10-14 days or more hunting Kansas, which is a drive of 6 1/2 hours alone, 18 hours to ND) and that will be it.

until something changes on the energy front the oil companies can take a big load of "kiss my ***!"


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

hunter9494 said:


> there is no doubt big oil and the goverment in DC are in bed together.


Why shouldn't they be (in bed together?)

Big Oil makes about eight ( 8 ) cents per gallon of gas sold ...

Government makes about fifty ( 50 ) cents per gallon of gas sold and Government invests nothing to get the fifty cents per gallon, other than stand there with their outstretched hand.

Side note: I'm building a new 460 big block for my Ford 4X4 ...


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

Maybe the 57 blends of gas mandated by the Feds might have something to do with it.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You guys ever consider why Bush or Clinton or any president would want high gas prices when all it does is make the ignorant public mad??

The president doesn't have any more control over the price of gas than we do actaully he has less because the publics habit are what determine the price of gas.

Bush tried to address the social security issues and the Dems in Congress stopped purely for political purposes even though everyone of them knows its a disaster in the making. That was one of the few things Bush tried to do domesticaly that made sense and the lib dems stopped it combined with the spineless republicans RINO's in congress.

The blame for high priced gas lies with socalled environmentalists( really socialists) that demanded all the various blends and these same people that have made it so difficult to build new refineries that we haven't built one in 30 years even though our demand in this country and the rest of the world is much greater.

IF you think its going to go down much you are mistaken unless our congress starts drilling domestically of california, florida, anwar ect. and the congress does not have the guts to do that. Especially the Dems they are in bed with the far left socialists that have taken over the evironmental movement.

There is no common sense or patriotism in Washington just a struggle for political power.

Even if your truck gets 10mpg a 1000 miles at 3.00/gallon is only 50.00 more than it was at $2.50/gallon, if thats going to break you you should not be hunting. you should be getting another job. and very few of us have vehicles that only get 10 mpg.

It is a good topic for the ignorant to fret about though.


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

By changing your driving habits, like driving under or at 60MPH you can knock off about .20 cents a gallon. not much but helps.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> actaully he has less because the publics habit are what determine the price of gas.


I disagree on this one Bobm. Everyone in the country could go buy gas today and there will still be gas tomorrow, the next day, the next day. There are no waiting lines for gas like there was in the 70's.

IMHO you could easily build a refinery here in ND before one in California without environmentalists freaking out, but which big oil would want to shell out money to build one? Right now they are seeing record profits. They know they don't see record profits if another refinery goes up. Sad

What do you bet gas goes down at election time...


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

My question ...

"Why shouldn't they be (in bed together?) "

Was actually retorical and also sarcastic for anyone who might have missed my point.

If gas quit selling tomorrow ... as well as for instance Tobacco quit selling tomorrow ... Government (Federal and State) would see such a huge loss in revenue that it would be in quite a bind over night.

the bit about the 460 for my Ford 4X4 is true


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I get a kick out of the big oil people who say they are doing everything possible to keep the price of gas down and that it is everyone else who is causing the price of gas to sky rocket. Why is it that the profits of big oil parallel the price of gas if there is no gouging?? If they aren't gouging then there should not be billions and billions in profits but only billions!! If there wasn't such a red flag people would not be calling their attention to the issue. We certainly can't say that everything is hunky dory and that there is nothing we can do about it because that is why we are in this predicament in the first place. To just say it is supply and demand plays right into the hands of the billions and billions of dollars worth of profit. We need a comprehensive energy policy from our leadership and we ain't getting it!! But then again this is when people get creative when they have there hinder in a binder so the ball is beginning to roll.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think the president has little or no control over gas price. I don't think he or congress is trying to control it. The problem is controlling it goes against free enterprise. However, the greed on the part of the oil companies will result in some type of control. 
Greed on the part of the medical industry will some day result in socialized medicine. Greed on the part of the oil companies will result in some form of likewise control. Socialized petroleum I guess. The problem is their greed is destroying the future of these companies. Those in charge want to make their money today, and to heck with the future. There is no doubt the shortage is created. If a refinery gets blown up, forget looking for an Arab, look for an Exon employee. No, the average employee is perhaps getting shafted. Look for an Exon executive.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I see it rather simply. Both my trucks get about 11 city, 14-15 hwy. Both are paid off. Gas would have to reach over 10 dollars a gallon before its worth it to buy a new, more efficient vehicle. Untill that point, I'll continue to drive as I normally do, and not spend a whole lot of time worrying about something nobody can do anything about.

Gas costs what it does, BECAUSE IT DOES! Dont wanna pay that much? Buy a bike, a Geo Metro, or some roller skates.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

live2hunt said:


> What do you bet gas goes down at election time...


Trouble with this line of thinking is that gas ALWAYS goes down in November. I hate people that say that! Gas is always cheaper around election time because the summer driving season is over, but winter (and the associated rise in the need for heating fuel) hasnt gone into full swing yet. It has worked this way every year since I started driving and paying attention to gas prices. But over the last 5 years or so, I've heard some liberal Bush hater spout off about how they foresaw the price of gas dropping near the election and how it proves that republicans and big oil are in bed doin the nasty on a mattress of money gouged out of the wallets of the poor working class.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Gun Owner:
I am sure the $7,000,000 that big oil put in the Republican war chest has nothing to do with Republicans being in bed with big oil. :-?

If you want to find excuses or keep your head buried in the sand, so be it. I am choosing not to.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Gunowner, You can just keep paying whatever the demand is at the pump but me, I'm going to keep whining because if I don't whine nothing will ever get done so we will do your dirty work and see what we can do about the price of gas so you can do nothing. You aren't in bed with Bush and Exon are you??? You must be wearing a condom because you fell real safe sleeping with them!!


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Well be sure and let us know how much good all that whining is doing ok?


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I could not resists the opportunity to misquote Bob, "You guys ever consider why Bush or any president would want high gas prices when all it does is make the public mad??

Well, this is Bush at his finest!! He is the best at making the public mad!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Hopefully, you can read it at the pump!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Dj,

It may surprise you to realize Bush makes me a lot madder than most people because I watch and actaully follow the idiotic stuff that Bush 
( and every single congressman does on each side of the aisle) do, and it drives me nuts. The general public is too uniformed to have an opinion on damn near every topic of importance, and that is by design.

The price of gas is the least important thing all of you all should be following.

Live to hunt,

there is no a lack of oil but there is definitley a shortage of refined gasoline every single year as refineries have to go through the annual reblending mandated by the feds, research that and read about it. That combined with the normal summer increase in driving is what is creating this current and temporary spike in price.

And the reason they cannot and will not build a refinery in NODAK is because of the addtional cost to ship the fuel to the middle of the country vs a refinery on the coast.


----------



## duckjunky (Mar 8, 2007)

WOW!!!! Gas just jumped to 3.65 a gallon this afternoon. Could someone please call the police I think I just got RAPED???!!!! Thats just around my house 45 miles away in Holland 3.75 a gallon.
Duckjunky


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Bobm Said
"Even if your truck gets 10mpg a 1000 miles at 3.00/gallon is only 50.00 more than it was at $2.50/gallon, if thats going to break you you should not be hunting. you should be getting another job. and very few of us have vehicles that only get 10 mpg."

Wow that is incredibly short sighted. It may surprise you but most Americans are just barely making it. You must be making a lot of cash for this not to be hurting you. I do not know about Georgia but here everything costs more than it did a year ago. Sure it is only $50.00 bucks for gas but what about your extra $100.00 for food and the several hundred extra that are going else where do to higher fuel costs is hurting the US population.

We need to be doing what China is doing. They are buying the rights to all the oil they can. We also should be doing some "Burn's slant oil drilling" to Venezuela

While it is true there is still plenty of oil to be had the good times are coming to an end. What we should be working on is new forms of energy so we can get fully away from oil. Then not give it away to every one for free. Only allow this technology in the 50 states. Punishment for allowing it out of the USA should be torture to death of the FULL family of those traitors. That is also what should happen to that guy who was giving top secret information to his brother who was giving it to China. We should not do that plan if it is happening for a greater good.

The oil companies are gouging us way too much. To say they are only making 8 cents per gallon is pure hog wash. Exon is a big company but not as big as it truly is. They have separate companies for drilling, pumping, refining. All of these are separate companies they do not get factored in to the profit report. Sure they have people to do all the parts of the business from exploration to pumping it to customers. We should be driving less.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Live2hunt

Check out the democrat war chest. The oil companies like the tobacco companies give to both the republicans and the democrats. I think the tobacco companies gave more to the democrats. I suppose because the south is democrat, or at least was. This way no matter who wins they have politicians beholding to them. Greed and politics are a heck of a force to recon with. Term limits just have to get implemented.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

8-10 cents per gallon of NET profit

http://www.conocophillips.com/newsroom/ ... rofits.htm

The federal tax is 18.4 cents per gallon, while state and local taxes vary from 8 cents in Alaska to nearly 50 cents per gallon in New York.



> Wow that is incredibly short sighted. It may surprise you but most Americans are just barely making it.


Where do you get your info from??? Americans are the richest people on average in the world we have low interest rates, virtually no unemployment and a great society.

You simply don't have a clue about what you are saying.

IF its so hard here why don't you explain to us why the whole damn world is trying to immigrate here and I want facts not some wimpy whining.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> We need a comprehensive energy policy


What does that mean? I know what it means in Washington...... spoon feed the gullible public bs, raise taxes and lets all take a vacation with a new pay raise. But what does it mean when you say it....... please explain and I hope I don't hear the other buzz, feel good words.... alternative fuel. That one is getting old also since no one ever comes out with solid answer what alternative fuel really means. Use to be E-85 but after the study released today that claims that E-85 will actually pollute the atmosphere more than what we burn now, I suspect the good old boys in Washington will shy away from that one. Bob is right..... you people haven't a clue what is driving up gas prices.

You think those refineries never break down? You think they can run for ever at 100% capacity? Try doing that with your truck and see how far it will go before it breaks. You want gas prices to level out or come down...... drill more wells, build more refineries to handle the abundance of oil already available. Build nuclear plants and more hydro-electric plants for energy consumption. Invest money in developing scrubbers that are effective in coal fired plants. We got enough of that stuff for a couple hundred years use if we could use it. Drop the speed limits to conserve fuel. Not only does it save gas but wear and tear on your car. There isn't a lack of ways to conserve and bring prices down...... just a lack of will power by the public. But like some of you said, you would rather just whine and complain to the wrong group which is really effective huh. :eyeroll:


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Life is hard ...

As I said twice before on this thread alone ...

I am building a 460 big block for my Ford 4X4 ...

Ain't America Grand


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

Bobm I am not going to argue with you. All I have to say is you believe what a oil company says. That is pretty funny. Any way I am not going to argue with you on this oil stuff any more. You have your views and I have mine. Who is right? Probably neither one of us.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I am happy my commute to work for the last 30 years has been about one and a half blocks! Although there were many times when I drove to work!! How bad is that! As far as the price of gas whatever system we have it ain't working but like I said earlier change won't come when everything is going well so maybe this will shake up the system a little so people will get creative. It's not like we don't have the technology to do it but we just haven't had the motivation to implement it!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

People I am right

and for achange so is DJ


> It's not like we don't have the technology to do it but we just haven't had the motivation to implement it!!


----------



## pheasantfanatic (Jan 20, 2007)

Gun Owner said:


> Gas costs what it does, BECAUSE IT DOES! Dont wanna pay that much? Buy a bike, a Geo Metro, or some roller skates.


I drive a Geo Metro (my dad's, I don't have a vehicle of my own yet) and it gets 40 mpg. Can't beat that when you are a teenager on a limited budget

Makes A GREAT hunting vehicle!!!!  ok,ok,ok, I do use the F-350 every once in a while. 8)


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I went deer hunting in my Focus station wagon once  Im glad I have the Bronco now...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I think I need one of those little 90cc scooters. All I have is a Duramax diesel, a Tahoe, and a Polaris Ranger with the biggest engine I could get. A Toyota Corolla looks awfully good right now. As soon as my wife retires its so long Tahoe.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Plainsman, check out the Toyota Camry. Wife bought one and she got 33 mpg on a trip to Colorado. Getting a average of 29 mpg just running around locally. Unlike the Honda Accord she had before which felt like driving down the road on a toilet with a bucket over your head, the Camry is very comfortable inside. I decided I didn't need my big diesel and was tired of paying 30-40 cents more a gallon for diesel so I traded for a Tundra 4X4 which gets a average of 17-18 mpg no matter how I drive. Now diesel is 80 cents a gallon cheaper than gas. Oh well..............


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I had a Camry for six years, and an Avalon for five. I just purchased the Tahoe so my wife had something to get her through three feet of snow. After I retired she has a few years to push snow before she can retire. After that it's back to something that gets mileage. 
If I didn't have loads to pull, everything I own would perhaps say Toyota.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bobm said:


> You guys ever consider why Bush or Clinton or any president would want high gas prices when all it does is make the ignorant public mad??
> 
> The president doesn't have any more control over the price of gas than we do actaully he has less because the publics habit are what determine the price of gas.
> 
> ...


Spot on post Bob... thanks for the good reading.

Ryan


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I have been looking for a while now but can not find it. Can any one tell me where to go to see for my self how much gas a company produced for a certin time period and I can find the profits for my self.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Our refining capability is so under our needs we are currently importing REFINED gasoline not crude oil at the tune of 13% of our current demand.

thats one of the biggest reasons we are paying more at the pump.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

We do also export plenty of refined products also. Kind of a catch 22.

I have been looking for a while now but can not find it. Can any one tell me where to go to see for my self how much gas a company produced for a certin time period and I can find the profits for my self.

Founding member CFGA


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> We do also export plenty of refined products also. Kind of a catch 22.


are you speaking about gasoline ??


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

$3.65 in Grand Rapids MI this week


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

Right now we are importing 13% of our gasoline, I am saying oil that has been refined into gasoline. After we get that 13% we have to do some more refining to bring it up to whatever SPEC we need.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Bob, we turn around and export about .15% of the crude and gasoline that we import. Over half of that amount goes to Canada and Mexico who happen to be two of our large suppliers of crude, next to Saudi Arabia. Most of the rest goes to Japan and the Netherlands. Hardly a drop in the bucket compared to what we use and certainly not enough to change the price of gas at the pump. We do export a very large amount of natural gas to Japan but I haven't heard of any shortage in that product anywhere.


----------

